# A bit of a storm here



## rkunsaw (Aug 11, 2014)

We had a storm blow through here Saturday afternoon. Lots of limbs down. A swing ended up in the creek. I spent all day yesterday with the chainsaw cutting and hauling limbs. More to do today. And that just what we can see from the house. I haven't even looked at the rest of the property. No damage to the house or outbuildings though. Just made a lot of work for us old folks.


----------



## Vivjen (Aug 11, 2014)

Bit of a storm here too; not the UK has suffered from ex-Bertha.
i have been very lucky, but all around there have been trees down, flash flooding, and high winds with very heavy showers; still continuing in Scotland.

Hope everything else turns out to be ok, Rkunsaw.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 11, 2014)

Larry, glad you, your wife and your home is okay. That is a lot of hard work cleaning up after a storm like that, you work so hard already, please be careful and don't overdo.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 14, 2014)

Bit of a storm here in CT as well, night before last. A huge pine limb landed in the yard. It must have blown in from  Larry


----------

